# Pikes Peak is a go for 2013!



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

The City of Colorado Springs has decided to open the Pikes Peak Highway to unescorted bicyclists year round beginning January 1, 2013! The director of Parks and Recreation, Karen Palus, has made the annoucement.

Same rules as the September test period. Same regular admission fees. $12 a bike or $40 for a car of 5 or more during the summer months. It is a little cheaper during their winter months. The Pikes Peak-America's Mountain pass can be used. Same wavier that you can print and fill out prior to getting there. I would go to their website for dates/prices and they may have a discount coupon also. 

Thanks a bunch to all involved from the City Council, Parks Dept., Rangers, and to the cyclists involved in making it happen. And a thank you to Al.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Excellent climb to try next year!!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome! This is fantastic news! Tried it this September and it was amazing! Can't wait to do it again on my new bike!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

This is great news. I've already been talking up a road trip with my riding buddies to drive up there to make that climb.
We did Mt Evans on a tour in 2010 and I feel the "need" to do Pikes Peak.
We need to get some ideas as to where we should start so if anyone has some ideas, let me know. I'm thinking we really want to essentially do the climb, not ride 30 miles before starting the climb.
We would also like to have another loop ride we can do on the other day (Sat or Sun). If the weather is bad up top on Saturday, we could still ride and have the option of riding Pikes Peak on Sunday. Or if we make it up on Saturday, we have a ride planned for Sunday.
Any suggestions there would be welcome. Maybe something around 50-60 miles?


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

MerlinAma said:


> This is great news. I've already been talking up a road trip with my riding buddies to drive up there to make that climb.
> We did Mt Evans on a tour in 2010 and I feel the "need" to do Pikes Peak.
> We need to get some ideas as to where we should start so if anyone has some ideas, let me know. I'm thinking we really want to essentially do the climb, not ride 30 miles before starting the climb.
> We would also like to have another loop ride we can do on the other day (Sat or Sun). If the weather is bad up top on Saturday, we could still ride and have the option of riding Pikes Peak on Sunday. Or if we make it up on Saturday, we have a ride planned for Sunday.
> Any suggestions there would be welcome. Maybe something around 50-60 miles?


If you basically just want to do the main part of the climb, I would recommend starting at the Crystal Reservoir at about mile marker 6 I believe. That should get you most of the climb. As for local rides, I live up in Denver so don't know the area that well -- I would obviously search around and I have heard that something like the ride at the link below (or some variation on it) is great -- through the Black Forest and in and around Monument -- the relatively flat profile and views of the foothills would be welcome after Pike's! Good riding...

82.65 mi Road Cycling in Colorado Springs on Sep 23, 2012, 11:59 AM in Colorado Springs, CO | cycling Map | MapMyRide


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

OH SNAP!! This just got added to my list of things to do this year!!


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

That's awesome! We were planning to go to the event that happens in July, but sounds like we can go whenever we want now! 

I'll definitely be doing it this summer.


----------

